# Unbearable Gas Pain in Ribs!!! HELP



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I have DAILY (almost constant) unbearable gas pain in my right rib cage. I had my gallbladder out in June and it seems to be MUCH worse now! Simethicone doesn't help at all and pain medication doesn't help much. I can honestly say that there is almost NEVER a time that I feel "comfortable". Does anyone have a "wonder cure" for this horrible problem? I have also been diagnosed with Crohn's Disease with IBS so diet is a REAL problem. CD is not supposed to eat much fiber at all which really doesn't help the IBS at all. HELP!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fiber is not universally good for IBSers. It helps alot of people, but it can make some people worse. Have you tried any of the antidepressants for pain management? You may want to look some stuff up on it and discuss it with your doctor.FWIW the only real relief I got from severe daily pain (like I couldn't walk anywhere could not pick up and carry any weight over a pound or two) was using a mind-body technique. A combo of an antidepressant-like drug and antispasmodics (have you tried those? they may release the spasm that is causing the pain)got me functional, but the mind-body approach relieved the pain and greatly reduced my need for medication.I did Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. The hypnotherapy tapes at www.ibsaudioprogram.com sound like they do much the same sort of things for others that the CBT did for me.Having your gall bladder out could be part of the problem. It's possible that the unregulated flow of bile is causing you problems. Questran or other bile binders might be another thing worth talking to your doctor about.In any case, with a complicated medical situation as yours, you should definitely talk to your doctor about this getting worse. It may be time for a more aggresive approach.K.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: have DAILY (almost constant) unbearable gas pain in my right rib cage.


Why do you think gas is responsible?


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I was able to cut down sharply on gas by sticking to a pretty strict diet. No lactose, fructose (in sweet fruits), sorbital or mannitol. No corn or corn syrup. Read labels, tons of things have corn syrup in them. The book I used for this diet is: The Self-Help Way To Treat Colitis and other IBS Conditions, by GibbonsThe gas pain was so severe for me after meals that I'd have to lie down. I haven't had to do this since starting this diet. Good luck!------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Flux,I am blaming my pain on gas due to the EXTREME bloating and lots of belching. Any info would be GREATLY appreciated!Thanks,Donna


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I am blaming my pain on gas due to the EXTREME bloating and lots of belching. Any info would be GREATLY appreciated


Have you had a gastric emptying scan? You might want to try Creon, an enzyme supplement, which was found to be helpful for bloating in some persons.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Flux,Is a gastric emptying scan the same thing as a small bowel follow through?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

No, it is a special test where you eat radioactive eggs and water and a special type of "x-ray' machine looks at fast your stomach empties.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Donna I am so sorry to hear you are having pain. You need to get doing research on IBS & Crohn's disease. Check out their web www.csmc.edu , then click on research & education, then type in Crohn. You will get info. I messed up this message but the name of the hospital is CEDAR SINAI HEALTH SYSTEM. I am really tired and need to rest. Good luck.------------------


----------

